# Dovetail



## BidDaddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone got any simple instructions on how to set up and cut a dovetail project.
I bought a dovetail jig but I can not understand there instructions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

" I bought a dovetail jig " = model and brand ???

===


Bigdaddy said:


> Has anyone got any simple instructions on how to set up and cut a dovetail project.
> I bought a dovetail jig but I can not understand there instructions.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't witch jig that you bought, but a internet search should turn up some good instructions.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Why weren't the instructions included in the package?


----------

